# Mailbenachrichtigung über eine seltsame PM



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vorweg:

Sollte dieses Thema doch eher in die Sparte buffed.de/ BLASC Support gehören, bitte ich um das Verschieben.
Ich poste es aber lieber hier, da in diesem Teil des Forums mehr User unterwegs sind -
die evtl. ne Erklärung zu meinem Problem haben - oder dies auch erlebt haben.

......

Als ich heute meine emails durchsah, bemerkte ich eine Mitteilung,
daß ich bei buffed ne PM erhalten hätte.
Eigentlich nichts Merkwürdiges - nur die PN existierte gar nicht.

Als ich dann in das Buffed Forum ging,
öffnete sich allerdings ein Popup mit dem groben Inhalt einer bereits gelesenen PM vom 03.06. 2009 -
von einem ganz anderen User - seltsam ...

So schaut es in der e-mail aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(seltsamer Name schon ...)

Hoffe, jemand kennt solche mails.

thx & greetz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2009)

was das ist kann wohl nur zam klären^^


----------



## Qwalle (9. Juni 2009)

sherlock zam wird das klären xD


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> sherlock zam wird das klären xD



So, oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Zam the Admin ! ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2009)

Gestern auch bekommen, auch schon gemeldet. Ist einfach nur Spam.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2009)

*** ***

Was habe ich da oben geschrieben?

Und auch Du solltest Dich mal endlich an die Forenregeln halten -
als immer mit Deinen beleidigenden Posts Deinen Counter nur zu pushen - fakt.

Was hat Dein Post mit WoW zu tun?
... Mein Topic hingegen schon - da es eine WoW Com betrifft, von der ich diese mail bekam- die nicht existiert!


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juni 2009)

Die Website unter www.buffed.de enthält Elemente von der Website google-analytae.com, die anscheinend Malware hostet - Software, die den Computer beschädigen oder anderweitig ohne Ihre Zustimmung agieren kann. Schon der Zugriff auf eine Website, die Malware enthält, kann den Computer infizieren.
Detaillierte Informationen zu den Problemen mit diesen Elementen erhalten Sie auf der folgenden Google-Seite: SafeBrowsing Diagnoseseite für google-analytae.com.
Weitere Informationen zum Selbstschutz vor schädlicher Software im Internet.

wtf?


----------



## Maladin (9. Juni 2009)

Stopp hier ... lasst das OT gespamme.

Bleibt beim Thema oder lasst es. 

Zam wird das hier lesen und ich schließe hier, da sich dieser Thread eher zu einem Kleinkrieg entwickelt als zu einer Diskussion. Ich sehe von Verwarnungen ab, da ich nicht mehr sehe als ein paar Buddelförmchenwürfe und da müsste ich wohl so ziemlich jeden hier verwarnen.

Kommt runter und atmet ein paar mal durch.

/wink maladin


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2009)

Bei der PN handelte es sich mal wieder um Porno-Spam. Die PN wurde gelöscht, bevor die meisten Empfänger sie überhaupt lesen konnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist seitdem ERNEUT, aber temporär das PN-Delay aktiv - also 1 Minute Wartezeit pro PN.


----------

